# Boykin Spaniel Ornaments



## RBcarving (Nov 27, 2013)

Just thought I'd share.... we lost a bit of detail & coloring in the pic, due to the relief cuts, but you get the idea !! 
Made a few dozen of these for a client whom has an online Boykin store.
Each depicts one of their logos...plain dog, a little quail & a little duck.
Carved on ERC, sealed & hand-painted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice! Hope my wife doesn't find their site, or we'll end up owning one or two! She loves our Boykin (devildog).


----------

